# Philadelphia Scrapple



## jmk3921 (Dec 30, 2010)

.

PHILADELPHIA SCRAPPLE

11/2 Lbs. Pork Shoulder
1/4 Lb. Pork Liver
4 Cups Water
1 cup Yellow Corn Meal
1/4 cup Finely Chopped Onion
1/8 Tsp. Ground Cloves
1/4 Tsp. Ground Thyme
1 Tsp. Ground Sage
1 Tsp. Ground Marjoram
2 Tsp. Salt
1/2 Tsp. Black Pepper

Simmer meats in 4 cups of water until meats are done, drain broth and reserve.  
Grind meats.
Combine cornmeal, salt, 1 cup of cold water and 2 cups of broth.
Cook stirring until thickened.
Add meat, onion, spices, cover and simmer 1 hour, stir occasionally so as not to burn on bottom.
Pour into a loaf pan and chill over night.
To serve, slice 1/2 inch thick, dip in flour and fry till crispy on both sides and serve alongside eggs of your choice and topped with either maple syrup or apple butter and toast. 

*****COLD smoke scrapple loaf for 30-40 minutes*****


----------



## bbally (Dec 30, 2010)

Grew up on the stuff in Boyertown PA.......

Fried with syrup or ketchup.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for sharing, I am going to give this a try soon


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2010)

bbally said:


> Grew up on the stuff in Boyertown PA.......
> 
> Fried with syrup or ketchup.


Yup---Ketchup for me.

They sell some real good Scrapple at Zern's in Gilbertsville (locally pronounced Gilbertswill, dunt cha know?).

Bear


----------



## bbally (Dec 30, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> bbally said:
> 
> 
> > Grew up on the stuff in Boyertown PA.......
> ...


----------



## porked (Jan 13, 2011)

Have smoked scrapple before, came out really good. I smoked a pound package, let it sit in the fridge for a few days wrapped up, then fried it up for Sunday breakfast. I thought it was great, the other half didn't. Too bad for her.


----------



## meateater (Jan 13, 2011)

No pics.....didn't happen!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

I love scrapple but make my own version with pork shoulder and smoked sausage.  Yours sounds excellent jmk... Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## ellymae (Jan 15, 2011)

I do love scrapple. I like to make scrapple hash - throw a slice on a flat top, saute up some dices onion,,, chop up the scrapple, mix in the onions, throw in a scrambled egg or two, top it all off with a little cheese... put the whole thing on a roll - yum.


----------



## captsly (Jan 15, 2011)

cowgirl said:


> I love scrapple but make my own version with pork shoulder and smoked sausage.  Yours sounds excellent jmk... Thanks for the recipe!


Cowgirl, I have made your recipe and it is awesome!!  I get it all to myself as no one else in the family will eat it even knowing what the ingredients are. I think I need to rename it Pork loaf or something....lol

Jeff


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

captsly said:


> cowgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I love scrapple but make my own version with pork shoulder and smoked sausage.  Yours sounds excellent jmk... Thanks for the recipe!
> ...


lol Jeff... good idea! We need to rename it. lol....pork loaf works for me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm so glad to hear you liked my version. Thanks!

Jmk, I would love to hear more about your family recipes... I'm sure they are killer.


----------



## jmk3921 (Jan 15, 2011)

.


----------



## jmk3921 (Jan 15, 2011)

.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

jmk3921 said:


> Jeanie, I'll dig up the bacon recipe that was brought over from Hungary by my grandfather, lots of celery powder,Hungarian hot paprika and other spices. Also the gyulai (Hungarian sausage) recipe. You guys are the best here, I feel more at home every day.
> 
> John


John it sounds wonderful!  I bet that the bacon and sausage are really killer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2011)

jmk3921 said:


> Bear, I haven't been to Zern's in years, I didn't know they were still around. I used to go to the car auction back in the day when "Dopey Duncan" was still around.




Yup--Zern's is still there!

I used to get Smoked Pork Chops, Dried Beef, Bacon, & Beef Sticks there----LOL---We all know why I stopped doing that.

Bear


----------



## jmk3921 (Jan 15, 2011)

.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

jmk3921 said:


> Well Jeanie, here is the bacon recipe, I have to get it translated---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 John it sounds wonderful!! I belong to a Dutch forum and am getting pretty good at translating things. lol  (accept for the time I described cooking an old boot. lol ) 

Thank you so much... your recipe sounds delicious!


----------



## jmk3921 (Jan 15, 2011)

.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

jmk3921 said:


> Hmmmmmm,was that fillet of sole and heel??


Hahaha.....  The recipe will work either way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Cooking should be fun! lol


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 15, 2011)

this is what google translate came up with. it doesn't really add much

50 pounds lard (pig)
Kanal 8-10 pyro peppers (hot peppers tablespoons)
Kanal 5 caraway seed (tablespoons)
Baber level 10-15 (bay leaves)
3 heads of garlic (heads of Garlic)
1 small package sellery poder (celery powder)
a small bottle of pepper spice
1 / 2 pound mustard seed (mustard seed)
5 pound so (salt), mixed and put in the autumn of fat and keep it for 3-4 weeks
taken out after him to leave for a day to drain
cold-smoke slowly try to smoke in lower doses because I am not 100% about this,
good luck
I remember this as to how I usually do

Listen

Read phonetically

[h3]Dictionary - View detailed dictionary  [/h3]


----------



## jmk3921 (Jan 16, 2011)

.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm gonna have to try homemade scrapple.  I have smoked store bought or butcher bought before...

I haven't been to Zern's in a few years.  Do you guys remember the old man by the barber that wore the lade legs glasses and used to tell everyone that he could see through clothes with them?  My bro lives in Douglassville and takes his son there every couple of weeks to get his hair cut...

What's 20 feet long and has 4 teeth????

The funnel cake line at Zern's!

I miss the hot nut stands!  Might have to run up some Saturday night!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2011)

Shellbellc said:


> I'm gonna have to try homemade scrapple.  I have smoked store bought or butcher bought before...
> 
> I haven't been to Zern's in a few years.  Do you guys remember the old man by the barber that wore the lade legs glasses and used to tell everyone that he could see through clothes with them?  My bro lives in Douglassville and takes his son there every couple of weeks to get his hair cut...
> 
> ...


LOL that's funny---I heard about that guy!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I get lost when we go there---Need some trees in there, with moss on them!

Mrs. Bear, "Which way do we go?"

Bear, "Duhhhhh".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm full on with my winter bacon project and trying different experiments, I wonder how a cured belly would be in making homemade scrapple?? Instead of using pork shoulder, grind up a cured belly for the meat, it would be like bacon scrapple!  I guess you could do it with or without smoke, but it would have to be a cold smoke so that the meat would still need cooking in the scrapple process.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2011)

Shellbellc said:


> I'm full on with my winter bacon project and trying different experiments, I wonder how a cured belly would be in making homemade scrapple?? Instead of using pork shoulder, grind up a cured belly for the meat, it would be like bacon scrapple!  I guess you could do it with or without smoke, but it would have to be a cold smoke so that the meat would still need cooking in the scrapple process.


Hmmmm, By George, I think she has something here!!!!

Bear


----------



## bbally (Feb 10, 2011)

jmk3921 said:


> Bear, I haven't been to Zern's in years, I didn't know they were still around. I used to go to the car auction back in the day when "Dopey Duncan" was still around.


Do you remember the ice cold pineapple orange ladies?  They were at "the sale" as long as I could remember.


----------



## bbally (Feb 10, 2011)

Shellbellc said:


> Do you guys remember the old man by the barber that wore the lade legs glasses and used to tell everyone that he could see through clothes with them?


 Yes I remember him well... he used to have nylons for them in the winter.


----------



## bbally (Feb 10, 2011)

So one of you that grew up in this area as I did must have a decent BAG Balogna recipe?  I still cannot figure out the bag balogna recipe I used to have my deer made into in Moyersville?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmm never had it before.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 10, 2011)

*




*

They have a web site now too! 

I will check with my butcher, for years and years they did deer butchering during the season, they just gave it up a couple of years ago. I know they did all kinds of processing.  I also have a high school friend who does deer butchering and processing.  Should be able to come up with something. Was it like a summer bologna?


----------



## bbally (Feb 10, 2011)

Shellbellc said:


> I will check with my butcher, for years and years they did deer butchering during the season, they just gave it up a couple of years ago. I know they did all kinds of processing.  I also have a high school friend who does deer butchering and processing.  Should be able to come up with something. Was it like a summer bologna?


Almost like a sweet lebanon stuffed in a canvas type bag, about 5 pounds each.  Made with deer... smoked freakin hard.  Stuff was great, but we never made it ourselves as it was polish and dairy beef we worked with, so never had a recipe.  Deer butcher would know if they had a smokehouse as part of the operation.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2011)

bbally said:


> Shellbellc said:
> 
> 
> > I will check with my butcher, for years and years they did deer butchering during the season, they just gave it up a couple of years ago. I know they did all kinds of processing.  I also have a high school friend who does deer butchering and processing.  Should be able to come up with something. Was it like a summer bologna?
> ...


Same here, we never made any ourselves, and there are so many butchers around here that make great bag bologna that their recipes are total secrets.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 25, 2011)

I love scrapple has anyone tried puddin? I wonder if that would be good? I loke it on a sweet potato with yellow mustard and raw onion.. Oh yes!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 25, 2011)

Jakerz66 said:


> I love scrapple has anyone tried puddin? I wonder if that would be good? I loke it on a sweet potato with yellow mustard and raw onion.. Oh yes!


Jakerz that sounds interesting! Do you have a recipe for puddin?


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry no recipes just one of the crazy PA Dutch things my mother made....


----------

